# Van de Stadt Pionier 9



## K45 (May 22, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for any info, reviews, experiences on the Van De Stadt Pionier 9 (Pioneer 9).

I know Nicolette Milnes-Walker sailed one non-stop across the Atlantic single-handed and Herman Janssen circumnavigated in one both have written books.

Any other info would be appreciated, any links to owners blogs or websites.

Thanks


----------



## Pionier (May 12, 2008)

*"Tough as Nails"*

Hello, We have been sailing on an E.G. van de Stadt Pioneer 9 meter (1961) on Lake Superior since 1971. It has been in the family since then. It is extremely well built and can handle any weather with ease. It goes to weather extremely well. We have sailed many times in very steep 10-12' waves and the boat handled them like a dream. It is very stiff, and the hull never pounds. It is definitely not a light air boat, but with moderate to heavy air is very fast. We considered purchasing a C&C instead, but chose to have the Pioneer 9 professionally upgraded. It was well worth it. She's worth every penny.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi I have just brought a Pioneer 9 hull number 305333 how do you work out what year it was built?


----------



## WillFind (May 7, 2021)

Gordon said:


> Hi I have just brought a Pioneer 9 hull number 305333 how do you work out what year it was built?


I have hull number 307087 and it was built in 1965 so yours should be a bit earlier than that i would assume


----------



## Caitlin plus31 (Jun 27, 2021)

We have one with number 308391, I will try to find the year when it was build. I found old diaries in a sealed closet! I think ours was build in Engeland, as our tools just don't fit. (we need the upgrade to the English tools)

Edit: 1964


----------



## Markus K (5 mo ago)

Dear all Pioneers, I‘m owning and sailing one too - sailing in the Balltic Sea (Island Usedom) A fantastic sailing boat. I’ll give you more informations soon. Best regards, Markus


----------

